# fisher plow restore



## m.williams (Jan 17, 2009)

So I bought an old used beat up fisher blade this fall. And as usual I couldn't just leave well enough alone. Ripped the whole thing to pieces and re-did it. Here is some pics.


----------



## m.williams (Jan 17, 2009)

some more. everything from hacking it apart to putting a new skin on it. all new angling and lift rams. bushed the pin holes for tighter pins. even painted it with fisher paint.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice job I have one to do like that what time do u want me to drop it off lol


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That came out mint.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Nice. Where is the snofoil though?


----------



## m.williams (Jan 17, 2009)

I'd do another for the right price. Its almost cheaper to buy new though. And I'm working on painting the snow foil and its going back on this week. Pushed my first bit of snow with it yesterday and it worked great.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Youre an animal, mines on its way. Came out great. What did all the parts cost?


----------



## pennsylvaniaboy (Dec 2, 2009)

Did you really cut apart an old trip edge, steel snow foil and make it a basic straight blade? ......I'm speechless.


----------



## m.williams (Jan 17, 2009)

The trip edge is clearly still there. And if you had read the snow foil is being painted and put back on. Thanks for the input though.


----------



## m.williams (Jan 17, 2009)

alldayrj- I dont have my total figured out quite yet but it would have almost been cost effective to buy something used in good shape.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Looks good and nice dmax.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

I wouldn't have thought the MM2 lift triangle would have fit the MM1 headgear. 

Looks great!


----------



## m.williams (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks guys. And the lift triangle fits but you have to trim it a little or it goes crunch when you lift it all the way up....whoops


----------



## Jaspell (Sep 3, 2008)

Where did you get the new mold board? I am told that Fisher no longer sells replacement moldboards for MM1 plows. You need to get an MM2 moldboard and not all of them fit the old MM1 A frame.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice job it came out great


----------



## m.williams (Jan 17, 2009)

Jaspell;1682903 said:


> Where did you get the new mold board? I am told that Fisher no longer sells replacement moldboards for MM1 plows. You need to get an MM2 moldboard and not all of them fit the old MM1 A frame.


I didn't get the mold board from fisher, got a sheet of 1/8 in steel and had it rolled. I actually had to cut it in half to have it rolled, you can see the weld down the center of the blade.


----------



## Ant118 (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks really good. Im planning on redoing my western. Only sanded it down and repainted it. Want to make up some wings for it in the spring/summer. Didn't upgrade to the nighthawk lights? I upgraded to the nighthawks and Ill say what a difference. Plan on throwing HID's in them soon.


----------



## m.williams (Jan 17, 2009)

Ant118;1683090 said:


> Looks really good. Im planning on redoing my western. Only sanded it down and repainted it. Want to make up some wings for it in the spring/summer. Didn't upgrade to the nighthawk lights? I upgraded to the nighthawks and Ill say what a difference. Plan on throwing HID's in them soon.


I'd like to put the intensifiers on or w.e. They are called but I couldn't justify spending anymore money on this plow untill I get some return on investment.


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

thats a great job! i did the same last year on my mm1.... lot more work than i thought!


----------



## FF/P215 (Dec 5, 2012)

Looks great man, nice truck too!


----------



## m.williams (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks all, here is a couple more pictures with the beat up snow foil back on it, saw some good use over the last week


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

How'd you lose the whole Fisher splatter in a week??


----------



## m.williams (Jan 17, 2009)

YardMedic;1689202 said:


> How'd you lose the whole Fisher splatter in a week??


Snowed 3 times in a week and I think the one little gravel lot we do tore it up.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Looks good.


----------

